# Making solid G10 Slingshots



## Bill Hays

The Christmas rush is basically beaten back a bit... I made almost 1000 slingshots in the last month, not counting HTSs... so the shop area could use a good cleaning... but that'll have to wait!

Here's a requested video on how to make G10 slingshots.

There's many ways to go about it, and I've done many other ways... but I keep coming back to the simplest methods, which are shown in the video.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Geez, almost 1000 frames sold in just a month not counting Hathcocks...that sure says something great about popularity of your products. Great video, you sure are benevolent to share your shop techniques.


----------



## Byudzai

Dude you made an hour long teaching video.... that's amazing. Thank you!


----------



## grappo73

Thanks for sharing great vid!!!!


----------



## oldmiser

Thanks for sharing on your way to make slingshots..Very interesting & a learning experience...

I am glad there are younger guys like you that able to do so......That is 1 reason I like to support vendors

Like your self...Very well done Video......

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MakeSlingshots

Nice


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Thanks for sharing and passing on your experience. I'm going to look into spiral bits now.


----------



## Dayhiker

Your products are top of the line. But, man, you are sure earning your money, Bill. Tons of respect, brother. (On top of the respect I already had.)

Definitely not the way I'd want to spend *my* days. :bowdown:


----------



## GrimyReaper

From a man who is copied like you are to give all this away shows generosity and a belief in human nature I lost a long time ago. This video is extremely helpful, thank you.

All the best for the new year!


----------



## Volp

Great video!!! Thanks a lot Bill to take the time to show your way to work.

I loved it

Take care

Volp


----------



## monkeyboab

Thanks for making this video Bill very informative. I think I'll lat off trying G10 for a while it looks itchy stuff. a lot of different processes to finish those off but you've got it down. Id love to see your process making a Scorpion I'm sorry to say its something I'm going to have to put you through when you start making custom frames again.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz

Thanks for making the vid for us and showing!

You are a pier of the slingshotworld.



Rip


----------



## RyanL

My goal today at work, during the excessive amounts of down time I have, was to read a book. But what did I really do? Spent an hour watching Bill Hays build slingshots. I think it was time well spent .

Love your shooters Bill and enjoyed watching this. This video definitely shows a lot of the thought you put into building a good slingshot.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I'll add to my post above, sometimes, rarely, we see a newbie poster or two who thinks $50 - $100 is too much to pay for a slingshot. While that amount of money in itself isn't much in respect for the recreational/hobby value of a really comfortable strong reliable frame, younger folks without a job might go for a Walmart Marksman or like wire frame or one of Bill's injection molded polymer synthetics, and rightly so..or better still start making frames from nattys and other materials or use G10 WITH HAND TOOLS which is also very viable as shown by Volp on an HDPE frame not long ago in one of his videos.

For the adults who don't appreciate a hand made slingshot, Bill must have, including the sand blaster/comprerssor, router, drill presses and accessories and other power tools, at least $9,000 invested in his shop that I see, likely a lot more that the video doesn't show. The cost of a billet of high quality G10 figures into the price, as well as replacements for sanding disks and sand paper, drill bits and carbide router (the most expensive) bits, jig saw blades and sand blasting grit. I don't know how much time Bill takes to make a "pat" frame but I'd estimate on average of about an hour each but with 1000s of them under his belt that's the result of years of experience and trial/error of methods...and yes some booboos as would be done by anyone researching how to make something.

Bill uses dust and eye protection as well...filters cost money to replace when plugged up and dust form synthetics especially G10 is out and out toxic to lung tissue. I wheezed for several days from not having adequate dust protection working with micarta/G10 only a few hours. Nasty stuff. I mean nasty. My vocal cords were affected and tightened up making my voice like was when I went through puberty. My wife questioned me as to my hormone levels! LOL, then I explained the micarta dust thing. Thenshe says, "Well, it'd better straighten out else you can apply for a job in the Mormon Tabernacle Boy's Choir."

Since most of us here fully appreciate Bill's expertise as well as that of yet other manufacturers who are paid vendrs of SSF, no doubt there will come a day when the comment rears its head again of questioning the value of a manufactured slingshot frame. For them I would suggest first to link to this video then follow with a statement, "you are welcome to invest thousands of dollars yourself ìn tooling and 100s of hours in development and testing of designs as well as patent expenses and molding, and make some frames too`".

Your vid shows the precision and dedication you have to produce excellent products, unfortunately what many take for granted as if you picked it off a tree like an apple.


----------



## Byudzai

One more thank-you from me, Bill, for this great vid. Your generosity is unmatched.


----------



## piojo

That video is an amazing Christmas present! I learned a lot, not only about slingshots, but about machining in general. I've done a little slingshot work with drills, dremels, files, and sandpaper, so it's great to see how a master does it.

Bill, have you tried using latex or vinyl examination gloves? You said you don't like getting fiberglass on your hands, but it seems to happen anyway during the parts of the process that require tactile feedback. Might examination gloves let you have enough feeling?


----------



## Ghost Tracker

Bill, we've never met or spoken, yet I've gained soooo much of your insight into the "Art of Slingshotting" and openly helped myself to your design innovations that I feel obliged to say Thank You! I very much appreciate your generous & continued contributions to our wildly entertaining hobby. My Grandson thanks you as well!


----------



## gary61

Wow respect by the bucket load mate, had me watch from beginning to end,


----------

